# What megaminx colour scheme do you use? (poll)



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello!

I just want you to post what colour scheme you are using for megaminx.

*MF8*: White opposite grey. Colours bordering white: Blue, yellow, purple, dark green, red.
*Meffert's*: White opposite yellow. Colours bordering white: Purple, dark green, blue, brown, blue.
*German* (no offense germans, but that what Meffert calls this colour scheme): The colour scheme that is applied to the new Meffert's megaminxes...
*QJ*: White opposite brown? Colours bordering white: Green, blue, purple, orange, red

Please correct me if I got any of those wrong, personally I am using a mirrored version of the MF8 colour scheme  (if you are also just using the mirror of a colour scheme, then vote for that colour scheme and not the last option)

Thank you!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 3, 2011)

My own:
white on D
orange, fluorescent orange, light pink, dark pink, and red surrounding white
yellow on U 
green, fluorescent green, light blue, blue, purple surrounding yellow


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> My own:
> white on D
> orange, fluorescent orange, light pink, dark pink, and red surrounding white
> yellow on U
> green, fluorescent green, light blue, blue, purple surrounding *yellow*



That's a Pinky Pie megaminx! 

*fixed*


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 3, 2011)

Odder said:


> That's a Pinky Pie megaminx!


I guess you haven't seen my pyraminx.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I guess you haven't seen my pyraminx.


 
Show us!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I ue a modified QJ colour scheme:

White opposite Silver/grey.
Colours bordering white: Dark Green, Light Blue, Purple, Orange, Red
Colours bordering silver/grey: Black, Dark Blue, Light Green, Pink, Yellow


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 3, 2011)

MF8


----------



## Carrot (Dec 3, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I think I ue a modified QJ colour scheme:
> 
> White opposite Silver/grey.
> Colours bordering *silver*: Dark Green, Light Blue, Purple, Orange, Red
> Colours bordering grey: Black, Dark Blue, Light Green, Pink, Yellow


 
fixed, and I'm not sure what that is, but if you say it's a modified QJ colour scheme I will trust you


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 3, 2011)

Odder said:


> fixed, and I'm not sure what that is, but if you say it's a modified QJ colour scheme I will trust you


 
Actually not fixed, the white is opposite a side that is silver/grey depending how you name colours.
I know what I mean


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 3, 2011)

I did have a custom arrangement of Meffert's tiles, until I lost one recently (so annoyed). Now I'm switching to stickers and going with almost what I did to my mf8 gigaminx. Unfortunately, it's not stickered yet and my gigaminx is disassembled, so I can't give details just now. I did have dark blue LL and light blue first layer, will now have dark blue first layer and green LL (yeah I'm weird), despite preferring white/yellow cross on 3x3.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm using the chinaminx color scheme (same as the MF8, which copied it )


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 3, 2011)

Original mefferts: white opposite yellow, bordering white is dark green, cyan, red, light blue, purple, bordering yellow is pink, light green, brown, orange, dark blue.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

MF8

I dont think it really matters what color scheme you use for megaminx.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the Mf8 color scheme because of the Chinaminx. I practiced so much with it, I was very used to the color scheme. I was delighted to find Mf8 uses the same.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 4, 2011)

Why not a public poll? It might help to see what the *fast* people use.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 4, 2011)

I use MF8. I can't be bothered to take the tiles off of the puzzle, so it's stayed MF8.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Dec 4, 2011)

I use the MF8 color scheme.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 4, 2011)

Mf8


----------



## Lid (Dec 4, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Original mefferts: white opposite yellow, bordering white is dark green, cyan, red, light blue, purple, bordering yellow is pink, light green, brown, orange, dark blue.



Using this scheme too.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2011)

Odder said:


> Show us!


I have it now muahahahahahaha!

Mine's the default one on MF8 Megas. I'm too lazy to check. It's like White opposite yellow. Blue, Red, Green, Purple, and Yellow border white.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I have it now muahahahahahaha!


You have my older pyraminx. This is my new one:


----------



## zmikecuber (Dec 4, 2011)

I dont have a megaminx... *is very sad*


----------



## Carrot (Dec 4, 2011)

TMOY said:


> I'm using the chinaminx color scheme (same as the MF8, which copied it )



Cool, I actually did not know that.



Lucas Garron said:


> Why not a public poll? It might help to see what the *fast* people use.



I did not think about that. I cannot find a way to edit the poll, is it possible to edit it to public?



emolover said:


> MF8
> 
> I dont think it really matters what color scheme you use for megaminx.


 
I agree, but when you are used to one colour scheme it can be very hard to change. (Same goes with 3x3x3 and all other puzzles)


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 4, 2011)

MF8 of course...and mf8 tiles are better than mefferts tiles


----------



## SimonWestlund (Dec 4, 2011)

I use Mf8 aswell  On a meffert's minx though  And I agree with Marco, Mf8 tiles are much better than the meffert's tiles


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Dec 4, 2011)

> I use the Mf8 color scheme because of the Chinaminx. I practiced so much with it, I was very used to the color scheme. I was delighted to find Mf8 uses the same.


It's the same for me.
I tried QJ megaminx too, but the scheme is soooo horrific!


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 4, 2011)

and i also use mefferts with mf8 tiles!like simon and boogyoo


----------



## Hovair (Dec 4, 2011)

I use qj and german but the poll could only choose one. I do like the german better than the qj though.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 5, 2011)

...I don't...


----------



## Happy (May 14, 2013)

I like the chinese brands they are logical (close colors on opposite sides and not 3 blues.) like mefferts. I need to buy a qj. looks nice. Also, search 'a more conventional color scheme for qj megaminx' the two basically have same color, diff arrangement.

I took the time to shave down mf8 tiles to put on my mefferts holeyminx. I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT STICKERS!


----------

